# Thoughts on pedigree and this breeding ?



## wmsrm59 (Mar 9, 2013)

Line-breeding for the progency of Sumo Von Der Dewhaus and V Xita vom Ludwigseck

What do you all think  !!! :wild::hug::laugh:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well I am not equipped to analyze combinations but I have a Sumo son, very confident and full of himself. Excellent hunt drives. A bit pushy at times. Obviously father is half the pedigree and the dam probably has more influence I would think...

I have met some of this breeder's dogs on a SAR team near us and I would not hesitate. It depends on what you are looking for I would think..


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

This breeder is very knowledgable. She does a lot of research and puts a lot of thought into her breedings. What are your plans for the pup?


----------



## wmsrm59 (Mar 9, 2013)

Plans are to try schutzhund for the first time, and explore agility etc. would love more input, thanks guys for the input already given! :wild:


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I can't give you any input, as I know nothing about pedigrees and have no firsthand experience with Blackthorn dogs, but I do have this kennel on my short list for a future pup and I'd love to follow your experience if you do go with one of their dogs.


----------



## wmsrm59 (Mar 9, 2013)

I put my deposit down a while back and they were born yesterday!!! So hopefully I will have one in 2 months !!


----------



## backbaybt (Apr 2, 2013)

We are also hoping to take a bitch pup out of this litter! This will be my first German Shepherd that my Husband and I have owned ourselves, although my family has had them for as long as I have been alive. My parents had a male out of Von Rheinland who passed last year at age 12 and currently own two males, one from Von Ryan Haus Kennels and one from Von Hena C Kennels. Best of luck with your pup! Let me know who you end up with and I'll do the same.


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

I am Sumo's vet, I love love him, he is a fabulous dog. I didn't know your pup was from him Nancy! 
One of his pups comes to me too and it's not what I would want but it's only 1 puppy, they cant all be superstars, and from a different dam who I've never met. It would not deter me from getting one of his pups, I just love him. His breeder who still has the mom actually lives 2 minutes down the road from me.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I think sumo is gorgeous. However I strongly dislike his ear set. But that is but one fault. Cant personally speak to his work ethic or ability. 

As for xita - breeder knows her stuff and I doubt she would of bred to a sire that wasnt worthy. I would consider a blackthorn pup in the future. ESPECIALLY out of a certain little girl who's breeding I am very fond of to say the least 

I am excited to watch this litter grow. Very nice dark pups - its going to be a good looking group for sure. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wmsrm59 (Mar 9, 2013)

I will keep you all updated, the litter is currently 9 days old! Thanks for all the input, much appreciated and more is always welcomed :wild:!


----------



## wmsrm59 (Mar 9, 2013)

Pick up date is September 8th... I couldnt be more excited, would not mind some more feedback on the thread!!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a conflict of interest.


----------



## wmsrm59 (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice looking puppy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is so cute! :wub:


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

He's beautiful!!!!


----------

